# What supplements/herbal medicine/substance helped you relieve anxiety?



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm getting out of medications to try, so I'm turning my attention to alternative medicine. Please post anything great for reducing anxiety.


----------



## vulgar (Oct 18, 2009)

You could try a 5-htp supplement or a vitamin B complex. I've also heard of GABA being helpful for some people.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

For boosting serotonin: 5-HTP or L-Tryptophan.
For boosting GABA: PharmaGABA and Taurine.

For the above to work properly: A high potency multivamin, extra vitamin C and vitamin B6, magnesium and zinc. 

If your diet is lacking fish you might also benefit from Omega3 fish oil caps.

I currently take: 

Morning: Multivitamin and L-Tryptophan with some fruit.
Lunch: Multivitamin, calcium+magnesium
Dinner: Magnesium glycinate, vitamin B6, zinc, vitamin C
As needed: PharmaGABA and occasionally taurine (not every day). 

The above is what works for me after months of experimentation.

Good luck.


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

Bach rescue remedy


----------



## bluepelican (Nov 7, 2009)

Something kind of interesting happened to me the other day. I've been taking medication for heart arrhythmia for about the last five years. The problem is that the medication leaves me feeling constantly tired, so I've been looking for some sort of alternative (besides surgery). Anyway, I was recommended to a naturopathic doctor who I visited for the first time just couple days ago.

At my appointment, the nurse came in to take my pulse and blood pressure and ask me a few questions. Then the doctor came in and the _very first_ thing he asked me is if I suffer from anxiety. I told him yes, and he went on to tell me that my heart palpitations are actually being caused by anxiety attacks.

He gave me a couple different supplements, both of which contain high levels of vitamin B1, B3, and B6. I'm very interested to see how these supplements will affect my anxiety. There are people who swear by vitamin B:

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/drugs-treatments/rating/vitamin-b-3-niacinamide-for-social-phobia-social-anxiety-disorder
http://www.revolutionhealth.com/drugs-treatments/rating/vitamin-b-6-pyridoxine-for-social-phobia-social-anxiety-disorder
http://www.socialphobiaworld.com/vitamin-b6-a-cure-read-this-60/

I'm hoping they're right.


----------

